
New Macbook Pro 13-inch Review - awiesenhofer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/2/13490774/apple-macbook-pro-review-2016-13-inch-laptop
======
ChrisLTD
Insightful conclusion:

 _" If [Apple’s] future is going to be characterized by such hostile decisions
as the removal of the headphone jack from the iPhone or the scything off of
the beloved MagSafe and SD card slot from laptops, maybe Apple isn’t your best
friend anymore. Can this company continue to claim it’s looking out for its
users’ best interests while discarding some of their most necessary tools?"_

